# Ο κύριος Γουάιλντερ και η Φαιδώρα



## nickel (Mar 8, 2021)

Είμαι από τους αναγνώστες του Τζόναθαν Κόου και προ ημερών ρούφηξα το πιο πρόσφατο μυθιστόρημά του, _Mr Wilder & Me_ (στο πρωτότυπο). Όταν το άρχισα, δεν ήξερα τίποτα για το θέμα (βλέπω πολλές ταινίες και διαβάζω αρκετούς συγγραφείς αποφεύγοντας να επηρεαστώ προκαταβολικά από παρουσιάσεις και κριτικές). Είχε δύο ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις: η ηρωίδα και αφηγήτρια είναι Ελληνίδα (δοσμένη με πολύ πειστικό τρόπο) και ο κύριος Γουάιλντερ είναι ο σκηνοθέτης Μπίλι Γουάιλντερ, οπότε πέσαμε σε δεύτερη αγάπη μου.

Μέσα από τη γνωριμία της Καλλιστώς (Calista στο πρωτότυπο) με τον σκηνοθέτη, μαθαίνουμε πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα για τον Γουάιλντερ και τον συνεργάτη του στη σεναριογραφία Ιζ Ντάιαμοντ: Για το Χόλιγουντ της εποχής, την αλλαγή στην κινηματογραφική γραφή στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του 1970, το γύρισμα της ταινίας _Fedora_ (η οποία κατά το ήμισυ γυρίστηκε στην Κέρκυρα), το άγχος του δημιουργού και του καλλιτέχνη στη δύση της καριέρας του, τον ναζισμό (τριβιδάκι: Ο Μπίλι Γουάιλντερ είναι ο δημιουργός του ντοκιμαντέρ _Death Mills_ για τα ναζιστικά στρατόπεδα εξόντωσης. Το βρίσκετε εδώ και εδώ.) και μερικά άλλα θέματα που δημιουργούν ένα πλούσιο και απολαυστικό αμάλγαμα. Ένα πλούσιο μίγμα γεύσεων σαν το Brie de Meaux των τελευταίων σελίδων.

Με την ευκαιρία, φρόντισα να δω και την ταινία, τη _Fedora_, που μου ήταν άγνωστη. Δεν είναι από τις καλύτερες του Γουάιλντερ, αλλά με βοήθησε να καταλάβω καλύτερα το μυθιστόρημα. 

Μου δημιουργήθηκαν διάφορες γλωσσικές απορίες και αυτές ήθελα να καταγράψω εδώ. Fedora είναι το ρώσικο Θεοδώρα, θηλυκό του Фёдор (Fedor, Feodor, Fyodor), του Θεόδωρου, όπως στον Fyodor Dostoyevsky ή τον Feodor Chaliapin. Ο Γάλλος θεατρικός συγγραφέας Βικτοριέν Σαρντού (Victorien Sardou), πιο γνωστός για το θεατρικό από οποίο προέκυψε η _Τόσκα_, έγραψε το 1882 το θεατρικό _*Fédora*_, ειδικά για τη Σάρα Μπερνάρ. Στο έργο αυτό η Μπερνάρ φορούσε ένα καπέλο ανδρικού τύπου, με γείσο, που μας έδωσε αυτό που εμείς ονομάζουμε *ρεπούμπλικα* και οι αγγλόφωνοι *fedora*.

Η Fedora της ταινίας του Γουάιλντερ είναι διαφορετική από την Fédora του Σαρντού. Στη νουβέλα στην οποία βασίστηκε το σενάριο η ηθοποιός ονομάζεται Fedora Fedorovnya και είναι από την Τιφλίδα.

Τους Ρώσους Θεόδωρους τούς μεταγράφουμε Φεντόρ και Φιόντορ — και την Fedora την κάνουμε Φεντόρα.

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το θεατρικό του Σαρντού είχε μεταγραφεί *Φαιδώρα*. Το «αι» λόγω του τονούμενου *é* στα γαλλικά (θυμίζω πώς από το _orthopédie_ φτάσαμε στην _ορθοπαιδική_). Το «ώρα» από τη Θεοδώρα. Διαβάζω, ας πούμε, σε παλιό πρόγραμμα:
Φαιδώρα - Δραματική σύνθεσις με ρομαντικωτάτην πλοκήν και δεξιωτάτην σκηνικήν διασκευήν, συγγραφείσα επίτηδες πρός ανάδειξιν του ταλάντου της διασήμου ηθοποιού Σάρρας Μπερνάρ.

Και η ταινία του Γουάιλντερ είχε κυκλοφορήσει αρχικά με τίτλο *Φαιδώρα*.





ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΣ | ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ


ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ | Ημερήσια πολιτική εφημερίδα όργανο της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ




www.rizospastis.gr





Όμως ξεχάστηκε ο ωραίος εξελληνισμός και τώρα μείναμε με τη Φεντόρα. Έτσι νομίζω ότι είναι στη μετάφραση του βιβλίου. Εγώ θα είχα κρατήσει τη Φαιδώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2021)

Ολεξάντρα και Φεντόρα ή, αλλιώς, όταν τα ελληνικά ονόματα επιστρέφουν αγνώριστα από τη μεταγραφή των κυριλλικών σε λατινογενή αλφάβητα.


----------

